# SharePoint Webpart "Umfrage"



## speicher (9. Juni 2006)

Hej,
weiß jmd zufällig, wie man es einrichten kann, dass das Webpart Umfrage direkt mit der ersten Frage dargestellt wird. Ich schaffe es nur das man die Übersichts-Seite sieht. Danach muss man noch einmal klicken, um zur eigentlichen Umfrage /  Poll zukommen. Ich würde aber gern nur diesen Anzeigen. Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Gecker123 (9. Dezember 2010)

hast du dazu bereits eine Lösung gefunden? stehe gerade vor dem selben Problem.


----------



## tombe (9. Dezember 2010)

Hast du mal auf das Datum des Beitrages geschaut!


----------

